# Why this "FAILURE NOTICE" in yahoo mail?



## windchimes (Sep 11, 2008)

I am trying to send some documents to one particular rediff account. this is for some
urgent needs. Unfortunately mail bounces back giving the following error.

"Hi. This is the qmail-send program at yahoo.com.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.
.......
Remote host said: 552 suspicious virus code detected in executables attached, message not accepted (#5.3.4)"


I have tried virus scan (both offline and online) and the file is error free.
What would be the problem?


----------



## raksrules (Sep 11, 2008)

A workaround is zip all the files and then change the extension of the zip file to something like .abc or .txt and then reverse the process to retrieve the documents.


----------



## windchimes (Sep 11, 2008)

rak007 said:


> A workaround is zip all the files and then change the extension of the zip file to something like .abc or .txt and then reverse the process to retrieve the documents.



Document is in tact with me. I am the sender and I cant mail it to the destination as it
bounces back. 




OOPS Editing here.... You meant the sender should change the extension..rT?
Can this change in extension do the trick while sendin files? Anyway I used
ftp replacement services to do it for the time being.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 12, 2008)

I suggested this method because the error message you have listed talked about a probable virus in the file you are sending. So changing ext MAY (i am not sure ) fool the antivirus program. 
Actually we use this trick to send exe and movie files over company internal messenger.


----------



## alok4best (Sep 12, 2008)

I suspect its not a Document u r trying to send  ..
It must be an executable. Some email providers don't allow sending exes to/from their users..Only way out is to rename it to something like .txt or .mp3 like Rak007 said. Rename it to .mp3...send it...download it...rename back to .exe


----------



## windchimes (Sep 13, 2008)

alok4best said:


> I suspect its not a Document u r trying to send  ..
> It must be an executable. Some email providers don't allow sending exes to/from their users..Only way out is to rename it to something like .txt or .mp3 like Rak007 said. Rename it to .mp3...send it...download it...rename back to .exe




It wasnt an exe..but multiple .doc files compressed to a .zip file. I tried
both online and offline scan and it was virus free.

May be I can try that extension removal/replace next time.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 15, 2008)

Nah, changing extensions wont matter because the file type is detected. Just put the files in a rar and put a password like "abc" or something, and send them. Passworded archives wont be scanned.


----------

